# Touchpad with no OS and battery below 30%



## osxoep1 (Aug 8, 2012)

I recently got a Touchpad that (for some reason) has no OS.

I followed some instructions to fix the filesystem and the last step is to do a restore with the 3.0.0 doctor, but I can't do use it because my battery level is below the threshold and the TP doesn't seem to want to charge because everytime the USB symbol appears, the doctor complains about the battery being too low.

Is there a way to bypass the battery level check?


----------



## oxlong27 (Aug 2, 2011)

Why not just plug it in for awhile and charge it? It may not seem like its charging but just give it awhile

Edit:by the way a touchpad will not charge too well when plugged into a PC use the wall charger

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osxoep1 (Aug 8, 2012)

I left it charging from the wall for 12 hours yesterday and the doctor would just say that the battery level isn't good enough.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

osxoep1 said:


> I left it charging from the wall for 12 hours yesterday and the doctor would just say that the battery level isn't good enough.


Hope you did not pay much for this TouchPad without an operating system. Would love to hear the story behind that.

I would suggest contacting HP and telling them your TP stopped booting and you tried to run WebOS Doctor and that the Doctor complains of battery being too low. Based on the serial number, it may be eligible for warranty repair until the end of this month. So don't delay in contacting them.


----------



## oxlong27 (Aug 2, 2011)

Hmmm strange sorry I couldn't be of more help. When you plug in the charger is there any life at all? Sometimes mine refuses to take a charge and a hard reset fixes the issue (hold power and home for twenty seconds) have you tried a different computer to do this? If your touchpad shows any sign of life it should be fixable. Bad micro USB port maybe? I'm wondering if a touchstone would make a difference

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## oxlong27 (Aug 2, 2011)

If there is anyway to get it going we will get it lol feel free to pm me and we can try a number of different things

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## osxoep1 (Aug 8, 2012)

It was a free touchpad







The previous owner couldn't get it to work so passed it to me when they got a nexus 7.

The 3.0.5 doctor passes the battery check and fails later on just saying it couldn't reset it, which follows what I've been reading about the 3.0.0 doctor being the one you have to use.

I can get a novacom terminal with root if that helps.

Okay, it looks like I might have found the problem and fixed it.

I had a hunch that the TP was only getting charged when the doctor failed and made the charging symbol appear and it wasn't charging or was discharging too quickly when the HP logo showed (Because there was no OS, it would stay there indefinitely).

So what I did was start the doctor, let it fail and then waited until the USB icon showed again. As soon as it changed I plugged it into my PC and it just managed to start the doctor. I guess in previous attempts it stopped charging and instantly went down to 24% and failed.

So now it looks like webOS is booting, I'll edit this later to see if the battery charges in webos to rule out a battery or charger issue.

For now it seems that without webOS, the TP didn't know how to charge the battery past the initial little bit needed to switch it on.

EDIT: left it for a while and it's charging. Everything's working except restoring my Exchange email account (crashes the Accounts, Email and Calendar apps whenever I try and enter my email). Looks like I got a free Touchpad.

tl;dr: TP only charged at certain screen when no OS installed, so only a small window to doctor in. Managed it, everything's fine.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

osxoep1 said:


> It was a free touchpad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I would try using it only with WebOS for a few days, just to make sure all is well. Android is much more battery intensive, while WebOS is very battery friendly.


----------

